# fianlly picked it up!



## ConcentricM3 (Aug 22, 2008)

Picked it up Saturday. 03' 2.7T 6-speed premium and cold weather packages. Now I can't wait for the winter to hit!


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: fianlly picked it up! (ConcentricM3)*

Congrats....One of the lucky guys to get a 6spd. I have one as well. Enjoy it.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: fianlly picked it up! (ErockBar1)*

ahhh, you lucky 6-speed owners!
so, concentric.... any plans for this car? you going to chip it or go to larger turbos? or just stock utility?
congrats!


----------



## ConcentricM3 (Aug 22, 2008)

If I have some extra cash mods planned (in somewhat of an order over time). 
Tints
remote start
diverter valves
Hard IC pipes
Some sort of exhaust work
Upgraded clutch/flywheel
Upgraded Intercoolers
Sway bars
Drive train stabilizer
RS4 Wheels
Color mateched moldings
RNS-E nav system


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (ConcentricM3)*

pretty good list! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep us updated with pictures


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re:*

Nice find, black was the only thing I really would have preferred over mine. As the other mentioned a 6 speed is pretty lucky so I can't complain, even if it's gray. What kind of millage does it have?


----------



## ConcentricM3 (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks guys. So far the car is great. Only complaint is the lean that it gets under turns, but that can be fixed with the roll bars.
one thing I think im going to need sooner then i thaught is a clutch. This morning I could not get it into gear and it slipped on me a few times. What are my aftermarket choices? I'd like to get a lighter flywheel since the stock one feels really heavy. And does anyone have a writeup of this procedure anywhere? How much of a PITA is it?


----------

